# die richtige Pumpe



## Tephrofan (29. Aug. 2017)

Hallo! Bin am verzweifeln- wir suchen eine geeignete Pumpe für unsere Umwälzung des Teichwassers vom Schwimmteich (18 x 8m, maximale Tiefe 2,3m, Volumen ca. 230m³) zum Klärbecken.
Die Pumpe soll außerhalb des Teiches in einem kleinen Technikraum aufgestellt werden. Förderhöhe insgesamt vom Schwimmbereich 3m, Gesamtlänge 25m. Von dort 5m zum Klärbecken.
Bei Naturagart bin ich absolut nicht schlau geworden, auch konnte ich mit dem telefonischen Gespräches absolut nichts anfangen. Mir wurde lediglich ein "Pumpensammler" und Saugvorfilter empfohlen...was hat das mit einer Pumpe zu tun?
Bei einer anderen Firma wurde mir die 
Teichpumpe Oase AquaMax Eco Expert 21000
empfohlen- was meint Ihr dazu, die bereits Erfahrung mit Pumpen haben was wir nehmen sollen? Wollen endlich mal fertig werden hier...vielen Dank!
Michael


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Aug. 2017)

Bei der Wassermenge wirdt du mit einem Saugvorfilter und einem Pumpensammler nicht viel Freude haben. Ich würde in deinem Fall über eine Luftheberpumpe nachdenken.


----------



## Tephrofan (29. Aug. 2017)

danke Roland- kannst Du mir sagen, wo ich so eine herbekomme? Der Ausdruck sagt mir- gar nix...
hast Du einen Namen/Typ....Hersteller, Anbieter...merci!


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Aug. 2017)

Gib hier mal in der Suchfunktion Luftheber ein, da findest du einiges. Aber ich habe gerade gesehen das du eine Förderhöhe von 3 m hast. Da funktioniert ein LH nicht.
Da wirst du wohl doch eine Motorpumpe brauchen, achte darauf das auch die Verrohrung dazu passt.


----------



## Tephrofan (29. Aug. 2017)

mmh- das scheinbar "Einfachste"- Wasser von A nach B zu pumpen ist wohl doch nicht so einfach wie ich mir das mit meiner naiven "Logik" gedacht hatte...obwohl es, denke ich, sicher das Wichtigste Element eines Teiches darstellt- ich finde so gut wie gar nicht vernünftiges, und vor allem EINFACHES dies umzusetzen....


----------



## mitch (29. Aug. 2017)

Tephrofan schrieb:


> Förderhöhe insgesamt vom Schwimmbereich 3m,



sind das wirklich 3m oder steht die Pumpe nur 3m tief im Teich - Förderhöhe wird immer von der Wasseroberfläche ab gerechnet


wenn ich mir deine Bilder so ansehe - das sind nie 3m
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/563738/


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Aug. 2017)

Die Förderhöhe ist
der Wasserspiegel vor der Pumpe
zum Wasserspiegel nach der Pumpe/Höhe Auslauf.

Wer dauerhaft günstig Wasser pumpen und Filtern will, der sollte Förderhöhen vermeiden.
Dazu muss die Verrohrung im Teich optimiert sein.

Dann funktioniert auch ein Luftheber oder andere, sparsame Flowpumpen wie flowfriend pro.

Rohrpumpen fallen bei Schwimmteich raus da 230V im Wasser.

Was habt ihr denn schon fertig gebaut am Schwimmteich?
Vermutlich wird es nicht ohne eine Verrohrung ausserhalb der Folie funktionieren.
Vermutlich sollte der Filterteich nicht wesentlich höher gepumpt werden als der Schwimmteich....2...3cm reichen..


----------



## mitch (29. Aug. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Rohrpumpen fallen bei Schwimmteich raus da 230V im Wasser.


sicher ? such mal nach "Rohrpumpe Koi-Pond E-300" da ist der Motor über Wasser


----------



## Tephrofan (29. Aug. 2017)

fertig ist eigentlich nur die Grube- gestern haben wir das Klärbecken mit Vlies/Folie ausgelegt. Wichtig für uns ist dass keine Löcher in die Folie geschnitten werden. Es soll alles von oben zu handeln sein. Wir haben Respekt vor Strom, darum wollten wir die Pumpe außerhalb des Wassers aufstellen. Das wir Leitungen verlegen müssen ist klar- das haben wir im großen und Ganzen schon erledigt. Auch wollen wir mit 1 1/2, besser 2 Zoll starken Leitungen arbeiten. Meint Ihr es wäre besser/einfacher, die Pumpe in das Becken zu schmeißen? Lass mich ja gerne beraten... so sieht die Grube derzeit aus. Davor ist- nicht so ersichtlich, das Klärbecken, etwas über 1/3 von der Größe des Schwimmbereiches-


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Aug. 2017)

Mit 11/2" und 2" Leitungen werdet ihr keine Freude haben, das ergibt viel zu hohe Druckverluste. Ihr baut ja einen Schwimmteich. und bei dessen Größe sollten so um die 20000l/h bewegt werden. Bei 2 Bodenabläufen und 1 Skimmer wären das schon mal 3 Saugleitungen in 110 mm.

Lest mal die Baudokus von Schwimmteichen hier durch, da gibt es einige gute Beispiele.


----------



## troll20 (29. Aug. 2017)

Hallo @Tephrofan Michael,
Kannst du nochmal genau sagen wie groß der Höhenunterschied zwischen Wasseroberfläche von Schwimmteich zu Wasseroberfläche Filterteich ist.
Wie weit ist dein Filterkeller von beiden Teichen entfernt?
Und wie tief ist dieser?
Wie lang ist die derzeitige Strecke von den Ansaugstellen im Schwimmteich zur Pumpenkammer und wie groß sind diese Leitungen? Und wie viele?
Wie weit ist es dann vom Filterkeller zum Filterteich und was für Leitungen sollen da rein? 1, 5" , 2" ?
Diese Leitung soll nicht durch die Folie sonder oben drüber?
Und wie sollen die Leitungen vom Schwimmteich in den Filterkeller? Etwa auch oberhalb der Folie?
Was planst du an Filtertechnick, oder willst du erst einmal ohne arbeiten?


----------



## troll20 (30. Aug. 2017)

Ah ich hab es gefunden 


> vielleicht noch wesentliche Faktoren- wir schneiden auch keine Löcher oder dgl. in die Folie- die Umwälzung des Wassers vom Schwimm- in den Klärbereich erfolgt über eine ca. 20cm hohe Stufe, da das Klärbecken höher liegt als der Schwimmbereich, und durch einen Steg verbunden ist, wo das Wasser reinplätschern kann. Das wird noch betoniert. Wir halten auch nichts von übertechnisierten, anfälligen, komplizierten und teuren Schnickschnack. Wir haben mit einigen Leuten geredet, die bereits länger ihren Teich in Betrieb haben- umso einfacher, umso gut. Wo wir uns noch uneinig sind, ist das Material, welches wir in den Klärbereich füllen sollen. Möchten aber am Auslauf eine ca. 1m breite Zone mit grobem, gewaschenen Material verwenden, um Feinanteile möglichst raus zu filtern. Der Einlauf erfolgt über 2 Pumpen, um eine möglichst gleichmäßige Verteilung des ungefilterten Wassers zu ermöglichen. Wir möchten da die kleinstmöglichen Pumpen wählen die noch für 2 Zoll starke Schläuche zu gebrauchen sind um ein träges arbeiten des Klärbeckens zu ermöglichen. Nach dem Einfüllen des Regenwassers fahr ich zu einem unserer zahlreichen, und ökologisch sehr sauberen Seen in der Umgebung und hol mir 2 Kanister "Aufguss" um den Teich damit zu impfen und ein Mikorleben schonmal zu fördern und zu starten. Ferner möchte ich mit EM arbeiten, da habe ich schon erstaunliche Ergebnisse gesehen- aber das ist jedem selber überlassen- es gibt für alles und jedes Mießmacher, damit muss man leben- vor allen Dingen diejeniegen, die alles schlecht reden und lieber zig 1000 Euro in hochtechnisierte Anlagen stecken.....


Das wird leider so nicht funktionieren. Die normalen Teichpumpen sind nicht selbst ansaugend und können auch nicht über die Wasseroberfläche ansaugen, da sich dort eine Luftblase in der Leitung bilden wird.
Dann wird eine Pumpe nicht ausreichend sein um Oberfläche und Boden sauber zu halten.
Du mußt also mindestens dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche durch die Folie und dann auf der Folie mit den Leitungen zu den Ansaugpunkten. Ob das dann schön aussieht ???
Bei 1,5" oder 2" Leitungen und dem langen Ansaugweg verlierst du extrem Leistung dann sollen noch 20 cm hoch gepumpt werden. Und evtl auch noch einige Meter weiter mit den Leitungen. Das würde bedeuten das du pro Saugstelle welche angenommen 7000 Liter ziehen soll Minimum in 20.000 Liter Pumpenleistung investieren mußt,je nach Länge der Leitung. Was das dann an Strombedarf bedeutet


----------



## Tephrofan (30. Aug. 2017)

...danke René!
Ich denke, wir machen es ganz anders- wir werden den Pumpenschacht auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Teiches ausheben, dann sind
wir gut unterm Teichpegel, auch der Weg ist dann kürzer. Wir wollen eine Pumpe über Skimmer laufen lassen, da ist die Strecke dann gerade mal 7m, für die andere Pumpe wären dass dann 17m Weg. Der Höhenunterschied liegt dann vom Ansaugpunkt bis zur Pumpe bei 2m, insgesamt bis zum Klärbeckeneinlauf nochmal 0,5m maximum. Wegen Schlauch sehen habe ich kein Problem- der Teichrand wird mit Steinen kaschiert, die Leitungen sind alle in einer rund um den See als Rand gedachte Dachrinnen verlegt....so, denke, jetzt dürfte es kein Problem mehr geben...


----------



## Tephrofan (31. Aug. 2017)

Roland! Es ist schon nicht leicht- ich dachte immer, wie überall geschrieben/empfohlen wird- dass der Wasseraustausch durch das Klärbecken möglichst träge sein sollte, damit die Pflanzen die Möglichkeit haben, die Nährstoffe zu zersetzen. Wir wollen jetzt auch keine Fontäne die in das Schwimmbecken reindonnert. Was stimmt nun? Werden nun den Pumpenschacht (und somit ca. 30cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche) am Gartenhaus einbaun, somit haben wir lediglich etwa 3m vom Ansaugpunkt der tiefsten Stelle bis zur Pumpe, und 18m bis zum Einlass in das Klärbecken. Hier nochmal das Bild


----------



## Mr.DD (31. Aug. 2017)

Tephrofan schrieb:


> Der Höhenunterschied liegt dann vom Ansaugpunkt bis zur Pumpe bei 2m, insgesamt bis zum Klärbeckeneinlauf nochmal 0,5m maximum.


da die pumpe unterhalb des wasserspiegels sein muss, ist der höhenunterschied 0 ist nur die frage wie es ab der pumpe weiter geht. 0,5m richtig das wäre ja ganz ok. aber wieso könnt ihr nicht den teich und pflanzenteich auf eine ebene setzen das spart kosten und dann wäre auch ein luftheber möglich.


aber so wie ich es lese, solltet ihr einen baustop einlegen und euch nochmal ausführlich belesen.

zu dem filtergraben besser ein pflanzengraben sollte nicht dazu genutzt werden um den dreck zu sammeln dazu sollte man einen vorfilter bauen.
alles in schwerkraft, das ist auf dauer kostengünstiger und lässt sich besser steuern.

bei mir ist momentan ein bürstenfilter asl vorfilter geschalten danach der luftheber der as wasser in die __ hel-x kammer pumpt dannach geht ein teil in den pflanzengraben und ein teil in den schwimmteich zurück.
schön und gut wenn einige sagen einen schwimmteich einmal am tag zu filtern reicht aber je mehr desto besser 
bei mir ist es einmal aller 3-4 stunden. bei ca. 150.000L volumen.


----------



## Tephrofan (31. Aug. 2017)

weil das Gelände ein Gefälle hat- deswegen ist eine Ebene unmöglich- ich sehe da auch kein großes Problem, im Gegenteil-so können wir das Wasser vom Klärbecken schön reinplätschern lassen-  Vorfilter kommt sowieso dran, ist klar. Baustop is nicht. Wir wollen keine Wissenschaft drauß machen. Ich habe einiges hier gelesen, und am besten haben diejenigen Teiche abegschnitten, die möglichst wenig technisiert gewesen sind. Für mich gehts einzig und alleine noch um die richtige Pumpe....


----------



## troll20 (31. Aug. 2017)

Also gibt es doch einen Vorfilter......
Na dann brauchst du doch nicht alles Wasser in den Filterteich schicken. Sondern so wie es auch Naturgart empfiehlt die 7.000 oder 8.000.
Was für ein Vorfilter sollen es denn werden?
Einen den du täglich überprüfen und reinigen musst?
Oder so wie bei @Mr.DD  mit Bürsten oder lieber was voll Automatisches?????


----------



## Mr.DD (31. Aug. 2017)

Tephrofan schrieb:


> weil das Gelände ein Gefälle hat- deswegen ist eine Ebene unmöglich- ich sehe da auch kein großes Problem, im Gegenteil-so können wir das Wasser vom Klärbecken schön reinplätschern lassen-  Vorfilter kommt sowieso dran, ist klar. Baustop is nicht. Wir wollen keine Wissenschaft drauß machen. Ich habe einiges hier gelesen, und am besten haben diejenigen Teiche abegschnitten, die möglichst wenig technisiert gewesen sind. Für mich gehts einzig und alleine noch um die richtige Pumpe....



Wirkt alles unüberleg....
Eigentlich fängt die Planung ja mit der Pumpe an, bzw wie viel man umwälzen möchte danach plant man die Bodenabläufe, Leitungen usw.
Kein Höhenunterschied heißt halt um ein vieles weniger Energiekosten wer also einen sparsamen Teich haben möchte dann geht es eben nur so.

Und ein Gelände mit Gefälle kann man anpassen auch ohne großen Aufwand. da sieht man aber dass ihr euch nicht richtig informiert habt.


----------



## DbSam (31. Aug. 2017)

Mr.DD schrieb:


> Und ein Gelände mit Gefälle kann man anpassen auch ohne großen Aufwand.


Bei diesem Satz würde ich etwas Widerspruch einlegen wollen, denn der Aufwand ist immer von der Neigung des Geländes und den weiteren örtlichen Gegebenheiten abhängig, welche hier nicht beschrieben wurden.

Gruß vom Besitzer eines Geländes mit Gefälle.


----------



## Mr.DD (31. Aug. 2017)

Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe sind es "nur" 0,5m.
Bei so einem Projekt ist das dann eher ein kleiner Aufwand.


----------



## troll20 (31. Aug. 2017)

Aber dann hat er keinen Wasserfall


----------



## Mr.DD (31. Aug. 2017)

naja wollen wir ihm die illusion wirklich nehmen...dass man einen wasserfall nur mit einer separaten pumpe betreiben sollte um ihn ausstellen zu können wenn es unangenehm wird bzw um die nachbarn nicht 24h zu ärgern?


----------



## DbSam (31. Aug. 2017)

Naja, auch ein halber Meter Höhenunterschied erfordert einen Platzbedarf von ca. 2 Meter, um den entstehenden Hang pflege- und benutzerfreundlich zu gestalten.
... oder eine Mauer, welche dann schon wieder einigen Aufwand erfordert. 



Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (31. Aug. 2017)

Bei mir warem es 1,5 m Grundstücksgefälle...wurde mit Stützmauern gelöst.
0,5m sind kein Problem.
Ich dachte ausserdem, dass der FT nur 20cm höher liegt.
......

Mal sachlich:
Wie sollen die Saugleitungen zu der in der Grube stehenden Pumpe kommen?
Aus dem Teich über den Rand runter? 

Vermutlich wird das nicht dauerhaft funktionieren.
Saugleitungen niemals in einem nach oben geschlossenen Bogen verlegen...

Wo kommt was für ein Filter hin?
Nach den Pumpen?-
Das ist nicht zu empfehlen. 

Verstopfung und Verschleiß der Pumpen...schreddern des Drecks 

Einer der vielen Gründe, warum hier viele nett auf den Aufbau einer Schwerkraftfilteranlage hinweisen.
Da kommt die Pumpe hinter den Filter.

Aber das kann man hier im Forum sich ja in den Dokumentationen ansehen.

Ab jetzt halte ich mich aus der Planung hier raus. Es wurde ja schon alles geschrieben.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Aug. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Gruß vom Besitzer eines Geländes mit Gefälle.



Dessen Frau einen Teich baut.


----------



## DbSam (31. Aug. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Dessen Frau einen Teich baut.


... am Rande des Hanges welcher das Gefälle ausgleicht und deshalb ihren allerliebsten Mann schon seit Jahren nervt, dass der Hang viel zu groß und zu steil ist und sie nicht jünger wird und immer die Blumen pflegen muss und überhaupt. Und deshalb ...

Aber das gehört woanders hin. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tephrofan (1. Sep. 2017)

wow- merci für die Hammermäßig hilfreichen Tipps- ...


----------



## Mr.DD (1. Sep. 2017)

wir versuchen zu helfen aber du nimmst alles auf die leichte schulter also lebe damit... wie schon beschrieben kann man dir keine tipps geben wenn du nichtmal weißst, was und wie du bauen wirst.... was sollen wir denn dir jetzt namen oder modelle von pumpen geben wo keiner weiß ob es zu deinen wünschne passt....

wie gesagt baustop und mal kopf einschalten


----------



## DbSam (1. Sep. 2017)

Tephrofan schrieb:


> wow- merci für die Hammermäßig hilfreichen Tipps- ...


Naja, die Ausgangslage ist ja auch dünn, da fallen Tipps schwer.

Aber insgesamt wurden zum grundsätzlichem Problem schon die wichtigsten Dinge geschrieben.
Kein Loch in der Folie und Pumpe außerhalb des Teiches funktioniert halt nicht ohne Probleme, da die Teichpumpen nicht selbstansaugend sind.
Weiterhin bist Du auf die Hinweise zur Förderhöhe nicht so richtig eingegangen, also können wir auch nur mutmaßen ob das nun wirklich nur 0,5 m sind.
Zum Leitungsquerschnitt hast Du auch genug hilfreiche Tipps/Hinweise erhalten.
Und, und, und ...

Aber so richtig verständlich geäußert hast Du Dich nicht.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Siehe auch Mr.DD von eben


----------



## meinereiner (2. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Michael,

ich versuch mal dein Projekt, so wie ich es aus deinen beiden Threads und deinen örtlichen Gegebenheiten sehe, etwas zu beschreiben.
Im Süden (neben dem Wohnhaus liegt das Klärbecken/Filterteich). Dessen Wasserspiegel soll dann ca. 20 cm höher liegen als der des Schwimmteichs.
Der Schwimmteich (größer und tiefer als der Klärteich) liegt nördlich des Klärbeckens, also praktisch zwischen Wohnhaus und Gartenhaus.

Die 20 cm Höhendifferenz sollen bestehen bleiben.
1) Weil die einen kleinen Wasserfall haben möchtest!?
2) Weil es sich (aus deiner Sicht) nicht anders bauen lässt!?

Bezüglich der Höhendifferenz: 
Diese 20 cm (oder mehr?) müssen natürlich immer überwunden werden. Das ist vom Strombedarf natürlich ein etwas höherer Verbrauch.
Das plätschern des Wassers sollte bei dir ja kein Problem sein. Wenn dann 'leidest' du nur selber darunter. Nachbarn die sich beschweren könnten hast du ja keine.
Aber bei 20 cm wird, je nach Konstruktion des 'Wasserfalls', eh nicht viel plätschern.

Das es ja ein Schwimmteich sein soll, und die Pumpe nicht extra für's Schwimmen abgesteckt werden soll, muss die Pumpe trocken aufgestellt werden. Das ist zumindest mein Kenntnisstand. In diesem Fall musst du einen Durchbruch durch die Teichfolie machen. Entweder du machst einen (oder mehrere) Bodenabläufe, oder du machst am Teichrand einen Durchbruch (Flansch). Je nach dem in welcher Höhe dann dieser Durchbruch durch die Teichfolie gemacht wird, und auf welcher Höhe sich die Pumpe (im Pumpenschacht befindet) muss am Rohr (z.B, an der Teichaußenseite) noch eine Entlüftung hin. 

Wenn irgendwie möglich, sollten die Leitungen zur Pumpe, und von der Pumpe weg, so kurz wie möglich, und so dick wie möglich sein.
Der Widerstand gegen den die Pumpe 'ankämpfen' muss, richtet sich zum einen nach der Wasserhöhe die zu überwinden ist (also 20 cm), und nach dem Widerstand der Rohrleitungen in Zu- und Abfluss. Also je länger und je dünner (auch die Rauhigkeit der Rohre/Schläuche spielt eine Rolle) diese Rohr- oder Schlauchleitungen sind, um so höher ist der Widerstand.
Zur Berechnung des Widerstands gibt es im Internet entsprechende Rechner. Den tatsächlichen Druckverlust, der auf die Pumpe wirkt, kann man in Verbindung mit der Leistungskurve der Pumpe, graphisch lösen.

Der günstigste Platz für deine Pumpe wäre demnach irgendwo zwischen deinen beiden Teichen, und nicht in der Nähe deines Gartenhauses.
Du musst für deine Pumpe auch keinen tiefen Pumpenschacht bauen. Die Pumpe muss, im Prinzip, nur unterhalb deines tiefst möglichen Wasserspiegels im Schwimmteich stehen.

Wenn du keine Teichdurchführung haben möchtest, dann muss die Pumpe im Teich liegen. Dann müsstest du aber die Pumpe von den 220 Volt trennen, wenn du Baden gehst.
So eine Teichdurchführung ist aber kein Hexenwerk, und bei einigermaßen handwerklichen Geschick auch selber zu machen. Ein Bodenablauf hat den Vorteil, dass man ein dickes Rohr nehmen kann (mit entsprechend niedrigen Widerstand), und dieses auch nicht sichtbar ist, und fest im Boden liegt. Bei einem Durchbruch in Randbereich müsste man ein Rohr (oder Schläuche) in Richtung tiefste Teichstelle führen. Da ergibt sich aber das Problem der Fixierung des Rohres oder der Schläuche im Teich. Das ist eher eine wackelige Angelegenheit.

Was ist jetzt die richtige Pumpe?
Das ist nicht so pauschal zu beantworten. Es gibt etliche Pumpen die trocken aufgestellt werden können. Welche Pumpe man nehmen soll/muss richtet sich nach der benötigten Pumpenleistung. Jede Pumpe hat eine Pumpenkennlinie. Es gibt Pumpen die viel Volumen schaffen bei wenig Druck, und solche, die wenig Volumen bei hohen Druck. Und dazwischen alles mögliche. Auch viel Volumen mit hohen Druck.

Bislang sind ja keine Fische vorgesehen, oder? Es wäre aber nicht das erste mal, dass auf einmal doch Fische auftauchen. Gewollt oder ungewollt .
Ich in Hinblick darauf, würde ich den Teich so optimal wie möglich planen.

Die vielen Antworten hier, die vielleicht auch vom Thema abgleiten, ergeben sich ja auch daraus, das die meisten entsprechende Erfahrungen gemacht haben, und entsprechend Lehrgeld gezahlt haben.

Und zum Schluss möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich ein glühender Verfechter eines vertikal durchflossenen Bodenfilters bin. Egal ob mit oder ohne Fischbesatz. Der muss auch nicht viel Platz wegnehmen.

Servus
 Robert (der etliche Jahre im Landkreis Traunstein beheimatet war)


----------



## Tephrofan (9. Sep. 2017)

Servus Robert!
Merci für Deine echt super Antwort und Hilfe- heute haben wir Folie gezogen, war eine mördermässige Sache, EPDM und von Naturagard ein katastrophal falscher Plan zum ausrollen. Wenn wir nicht selber das Monster untersucht hätten und nach dem "Plan" vorgegangen wären- Amoklauf einiger Helfer.... aber das ging dann. Die Option Folie durch-flantschen ist nach wie vor tabu. Wie geschildert, dient der Teich in erster Linie der Wasserversorgung des Betriebes zu Notzeiten wenn die 34m³ Wasser der Zisternen erschöpft sind. Und da ich eben keine Lust hatte noch eine 4. oder 5. Zisterne zu versenken, wollte ich was oberirdisches mit etwas nützlichem verbinden, darum dieses Projekt. Man kann es sicher nicht damit vergleichen mit jemanden, der einen Golfrasen zu Hause hat und jede Ecke und Kante als störend empfindet, darum machen und wollen wir mit dem Projekt keine Hexerei machen. Es soll so simpel wie möglich sein, Zweck erfüllen und trotzem Freude machen. Erst gestern war eine Hammerschöne Riesenlibelle auf Besuch und hat das Klärbecken, welches schon fertig gestellt und bepflanzt, sowie "geimpft" ist (mit Suppe von einem unserer schönsten Seen hier in der Umgebung, dem Langbürgner See). Für heuer ist es eh gelaufen was den Prozess angeht, die Pflanzen machen nicht mehr wirklich viel und es ist wohl der besch... Zeitpunkt solch ein Projekt zu starten, aber ich schaff das vom Geschäft aus nicht früher. Bin aber sehr zuversichtlich- ..wenns schon keine typische "normale" Teichpumpe gibt, die die Hürde überwindet muss ich halt hardcore fahren und fahr ein Hauswerk an, die sind zwar hammer Stromfresser, aber nicht zu doof selber anzusaugen.....an dem soll das jetzt nicht scheitern- bin halt jemand fern von jeder Konvention...und das ist auch gut so- und wer den Rest meiner Anlage kennt und gesehen hat, weiß, dass ich sehr viel Liebe und Leidenschaft reinstecke, Unmengen an Schmetterlingen, Wildbienen und anderem Getier ihr Heim schaffe....da soll so ein kleiner Teich ganz gut dazupassen...


----------



## Tephrofan (6. Okt. 2017)

..so, allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz haben wir das so durchgezogen wie wir dachten dass es passt- umso mehr Leute man frägt, umso blöder wird man. Mein Glück vielleicht, dass ich aus der Branche stamme, gelernter Gärtner bin, Betriebsleiter 15 Jahre in einem Landschaftsgartenbau/Zierpflanzenbetrieb war, und seit 10 Jahren selbstständig sein darf, was ich unwahrscheinlich schätze- ..mein Motto, das wird schon, die Pumpen passen top, werden demnächst verbaut, erste "Neugierige" sind schon da, z.B. eine wunderschöne Riesenlibelle, türkis-blau, kommt jeden Tag pünktlich Nachmittag für ca. 1 St.- letzens hat sie- denk ich, sogar Eier abgelegt...


----------

